# Introducing MNTRA Instruments - VST/AU Multi-Dimensional Sound Sculptures



## MNTRA Instruments (Aug 7, 2021)

Hello VI-Control community,


After two years of R&D, we are proud to now be able to share our new creations, expressive musical Sound Sculpture Instruments offering unique creative possibilities.

Built within our VST/AU engine plugin MNDALA, our instruments have been lovingly crafted for intuitive musical expression and sound design explorations, and use unique live instruments sampled sources at beyond extreme 384kHz/32bit sampling rates extending into the ultrasonic range.


You can try out for *FREE *_RASA_ to get a small taste of what our instruments offer.


https://www.mntra.io/rasa

​


And here are some of our recently released paid instruments ( currently @ 40% off storewide until August 16th ) :


*ARCA*- _Interdimensional Strings Suite inspired by sci-fi and ancient cultures_
https://www.mntra.io/arca



---





*Ultrasonic Death Whistle* - _Dark Aztec death whistles_
https://www.mntra.io/udw





*ATMA* - _sacred sound instruments re-imagined_
https://www.mntra.io/atma






*ORAKLE* - _Ancient Sounds Suite inspired by desolate landscapes using Medieval-era & Pan-Asian instruments_
https://www.mntra.io/orakle



​
We hope you enjoy our new offer and look forward to your feedback 


Warm regards,

The MNTRA team





Mntra Instruments – Animistic Virtual Instruments







www.mntra.io


----------



## gnapier (Aug 7, 2021)

This is fascinating. I love creative and innovative approaches to instrument designs. 👍


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Aug 7, 2021)

gnapier said:


> This is fascinating. I love creative and innovative approaches to instrument designs. 👍


@gnapier glad you dig! Just took a look at what you've been up to and really enjoyed your ambient works pieces!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Aug 7, 2021)

Love the visuals


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Aug 7, 2021)

pulsedownloader said:


> Love the visuals


@pulsedownloader that means a lot coming from you


----------



## holywilly (Aug 7, 2021)

This is truly awesome! I wanna grab them all, is there any bundle price (including the upcoming one)?


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Aug 7, 2021)

holywilly said:


> This is truly awesome! I wanna grab them all, is there any bundle price (including the upcoming one)?


@holywilly glad to hear you are interested! We will be offering bundles after our sale but you will get the best value for the buck with the current 40% discount that is on now 

Also, though we have not formally announced, if you do purchase ORAKLE you will be automatically upgraded for free to our upcoming ORAKLE X instrument that has some very tasty ( and crazy beautiful ) additional instruments.


----------



## holywilly (Aug 7, 2021)

I just grab them all, can’t wait to write music with


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Aug 7, 2021)

holywilly said:


> I just grab them all, can’t wait to write music with


Amazing! You made our day @holywilly!  If you need any assistance or tips with installation and using them we are around all day and available via the site chat for the rest of the day.


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 7, 2021)

Your company is based in Montreal?


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Aug 7, 2021)

Oh man this is COOL !!!


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 7, 2021)

Rasa is a really great freebie/trial of the engine. And the sounds are really inspiring. I wish you had more videos detailing the operation of the libraries. So much behind the hood that isn't completely straightforward. Or maybe I missed the technical walkthrough video that shows this.


----------



## bbrylow (Aug 7, 2021)

I have all four of these and they are incredible!


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Aug 7, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> Your company is based in Montreal?


Yes indeed @Braveheart ! Are you in town? If so you are always welcome for a visit, we are located in the Legendary RCA-Victor Studio that is still in its almost original state since the 1940's. Here are some glimpses









LA HACIENDA CREATIVE® (@lahaciendacreative) • Instagram photos and videos


4,517 Followers, 1,809 Following, 202 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from LA HACIENDA CREATIVE® (@lahaciendacreative)




www.instagram.com












Brian D'Oliveira (@briandoliveira) • Instagram photos and videos
 

7,729 Followers, 1,612 Following, 1,539 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Brian D'Oliveira (@briandoliveira)




www.instagram.com


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Aug 7, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Rasa is a really great freebie/trial of the engine. And the sounds are really inspiring. I wish you had more videos detailing the operation of the libraries. So much behind the hood that isn't completely straightforward. Or maybe I missed the technical walkthrough video that shows this.


@jbuhler glad to hear you are enjoying Rasa! We do have a walkthrough from a couple of months back that maybe you missed



---

And we do have proper manuals and more walkthrough material and reviews coming, we've just been swamped lately with client deliveries since we are also an interactive music & sound services studio


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 7, 2021)

That's a most helpful video! Thank you.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 7, 2021)

Ok, I just tried to purchase a library and haven't received the email. It is showing in my account, and I received emails earlier when I got Rasa.

ETA: It showed up, but in the wrong email, the one associated with my Paypal account not the primary one I use for my account and managing my instruments.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 7, 2021)

Pulse went fine for RASA and MNDALA. Installed. 
Win11 Pro / Reaper v6.33. Reaper loads vsti3 but MNDALA does not accept same Serial Key used to Dnld /Inst MNDALA. What am I doing incorrectly ?


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Aug 7, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Pulse went fine for RASA and MNDALA. Installed.
> Win11 Pro / Reaper v6.33. Reaper loads vsti3 but MNDALA does not accept same Serial Key used to Dnld /Inst MNDALA. What am I doing incorrectly ?


@sostenuto it should work but maybe double-check that you are not pasting with a space before it. Either way, just hit us via our site chat and we'll get you an alternate serial right away just in case


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Aug 7, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Ok, I just tried to purchase a library and haven't received the email. It is showing in my account, and I received emails earlier when I got Rasa.
> 
> ETA: It showed up, but in the wrong email, the one associated with my Paypal account not the primary one I use for my account and managing my instruments.


@jbhuler yes we did figure it out. We are going to see if we can improve this delivery automation asap


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 7, 2021)

MNTRA Instruments said:


> @sostenuto it should work but maybe double-check that you are not pasting with a space before it. Either way, just hit us via our site chat and we'll get you an alternate serial right away just in case


Tried again carefully Copying 'only' Key and all is fine. Many thanks. 🙏🏻


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Aug 7, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Tried again carefully Copying 'only' Key and all is fine. Many thanks. 🙏🏻


Glad to hear! Hope you enjoy Rasa


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 7, 2021)

Impatiently waiting for Orakle to complete downloading. I've taken the time to jam a bit more with Rasa, which is really a wonderful instrument in its own right. I'm thinking of trying to hook up Musikraken to it (http://www.musikraken.com/) to take full advantage of the 3D engine.

I also want to thank @MNTRA Instruments for producing this trial instrument. It is really nice to be able to test the instrument out, especially when it has a fairly complicated engine. Everyone should try it out. It's a limited instrument, but limited in a very sensible way and still very musical so you can use it for music making. It's also a bit of an anthology of the four libraries MNTRA has developed for the engine. Just really superb.


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Aug 7, 2021)

Thank you @jbuhler! It makes us so happy to hear that you have been enjoying Rasa with its limited ( but deep ) sound sets, it was exactly our thoughts when we created it.

And that is a super nifty mobile app controller! It should work very well with MNDALA's XYZ axis controls 


Just a quick tip on that note for all of you downloading and trying out our instruments, make sure to set up your favorite midi controller ( sliders/mod wheel, leap motion, touche etc.) via the settings tabs of MNDALA.









If for some reason you do not have a MIDI controller available, you can also have fun just with the mouse on our custom animated performance view that has this nifty mouse shape hover for each parameter.

---


----------



## kevinh (Aug 7, 2021)

I got all 5. Can’t wait to start playing with them


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Aug 8, 2021)

kevinh said:


> I got all 5. Can’t wait to start playing with them


@kevinh much appreciated! Can’t wait to hear what you’ll create with them! We are around and happy to help with tips and sound design shenanigans


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 8, 2021)

Atma seems to be a mystery library. Can't find any info about which instruments are included and just 3 short glimpses in video form..
Although it's sure great that the demos are exclusively made with the library. Gives you a good idea, but not quite an instrument list.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 8, 2021)

DarkestShadow said:


> Atma seems to be a mystery library. Can't find any info about which instruments are included and just 3 short glimpses in video form..
> Although it's sure great that the demos are exclusively made with the library. Gives you a good idea, but not quite an instrument list.


"Mystery library" it definitely is  .

Maybe this gives you an impression:





The thing is: these are not "instruments" in the usual way but more (at least I see it that way) ideas of sounds (look at the preset description above) for which they use some layered samples, in this case:





So you wont find really "conventional" instruments. I had the same question when starting to use Mndala but I think that is one of the things that make it so unique. Of course you can make your own "instruments" with it and even if I have not tried it I would assume if you use 5 bell samples it would sound, well, like a bell in a way  .

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 8, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> "Mystery library" it definitely is  .
> 
> Maybe this gives you an impression:
> 
> ...


Can you post a screen shot of the list of sample names the way you showed the presets?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 8, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> "Mystery library" it definitely is  .
> 
> Maybe this gives you an impression:
> 
> ...


Thanks! 
I'm mostly after the raw instruments, and just in the screenshot below there seem to quite a few of them. 39 it seems, based on the website describtion. 
Layering and manipulating acoustic sounds to create sound design presets is far from unique, but the raw sounds might be. Not too many examples of these kind of instruments out there..


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 8, 2021)

well - bought. Will post a few examples when installed.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 8, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Can you post a screen shot of the list of sample names the way you showed the presets?


Not sure if they are equal for all instruments inside Atma but so far it seems:


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 8, 2021)

DarkestShadow said:


> Thanks!
> I'm mostly after the raw instruments, and just in the screenshot below there seem to quite a few of them. 39 it seems, based on the website describtion.
> Layering and manipulating acoustic sounds to create sound design presets is far from unique, but the raw sounds might be. Not too many examples of these kind of instruments out there..


Sorry if this description was missleading, of course the uniqueness of this library lies in the visualisation and playability but the soundideas they come up with that way for me are unique too. Of course not layering different samples  . But if you got the library now I am sure you get what I meant.


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi everybody, thank you for the feedback! We understand that we're currently missing the instrument page listing, and are in the process of creating it. We plan on updating the website with very detailed information on our sample maps including instruments, articulation, round robins, and presets very soon!


----------



## becolossal (Aug 8, 2021)

I love the MNTRA stuff. Glad to see you guys getting some love!!!


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 8, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Not sure if they are equal for all instruments inside Atma but so far it seems:


Thank you!


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 8, 2021)

I posted this to support chat, but thought others might have insight and the answers would be generally useful.

First, is there a way to map the overall master volume control of the instrument to a CC? I know I can alter the volume of individual samples in the sampler, but I'm looking for a way to control the master, since these libraries have a very wide dynamic range. (Which I love!) 

And second is there a way to mix sample maps from different libraries the way you do in the Rasa presets? I seem to only be able to call up sample maps within a particular library. That is, if I open a preset in Orakle, I can only substitute a sample map from Orakle, and not from say UDW or Rasa.


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Aug 8, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I posted this to support chat, but thought others might have insight and the answers would be generally useful.
> 
> First, is there a way to map the overall master volume control of the instrument to a CC? I know I can alter the volume of individual samples in the sampler, but I'm looking for a way to control the master, since these libraries have a very wide dynamic range. (Which I love!)
> 
> And second is there a way to mix sample maps from different libraries the way you do in the Rasa presets? I seem to only be able to call up sample maps within a particular library. That is, if I open a preset in Orakle, I can only substitute a sample map from Orakle, and not from say UDW or Rasa.


Hi, we were just going to get back, but great idea to post here @jbuhler!

We had not built this feature on the current version since we were hyper-focused on engine stability with the core features, but will definitely add it to the top of our list for the coming updates.

And currently, you cannot mix and match sample maps from the different libraries, there are many issues such as keeping uniform keyboard ranges across all of them that would have limited and made it much harder to deliver all around. We are however very much considering it for the future once we build more features into the back-end settings to allow for more of this kind of detailed sample map manipulation.

We are just getting started on this amazing journey, and all of your questions and feedback are very much helpful and appreciated, so please do keep letting us know your questions and ideas and we will make sure to work them into our development roadmap


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Aug 8, 2021)

becolossal said:


> I love the MNTRA stuff. Glad to see you guys getting some love!!!


@becolossal thank you for the good vibes and support! We are so happy that our crazy ideas and creations are finally there for all of you to enjoy and create with


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 9, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I am really intrigued by the sound of some of these instruments but despite being rather unique, I am not fond of the weird animated interfaces and wish there was a way to override them entirely.


You don't have to use the instruments with the fully animated GUI. Most of the other views in the library have a more abstract representation:






The bit on right with the geometrical shapes animates in this view and gives you the same information about the position of the three sliders.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 9, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> You don't have to use the instruments with the fully animated GUI. Most of the other views in the library have a more abstract representation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waaay early days with RASA and not fully clear on X/Y usage _ as either changes the other. 
Clearly need time with User Manual to sort this. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 9, 2021)

As I understand it, modulation of Y sets the baseline state. X further modulates that state set by Y. Z does other things.

The video in this post here addresses the operation:






Introducing MNTRA Instruments - VST/AU Multi-Dimensional Sound Sculptures


Hello VI-Control community, After two years of R&D, we are proud to now be able to share our new creations, expressive musical Sound Sculpture Instruments offering unique creative possibilities. Built within our VST/AU engine plugin MNDALA, our instruments have been lovingly crafted for...




vi-control.net


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 9, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> You don't have to use the instruments with the fully animated GUI. Most of the other views in the library have a more abstract representation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know. Thx for the tip!


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 9, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> THX ! Will definitely follow Vid as well as read manual. '


Is there a manual for MNDALA? I wasn't able to find anything aside from the installation instructions and the video outlining the engine posted earlier in the thread.

The sample maps are also unclear as to how many samples they contain. Some are obviously stretched, because you can hear the length of the sample change, but others are less clear. 

Matrix page. 






Y coordinate modulation: if you move the triangle/pyramid shape in the figure on the right you will see it goes up and down. In the middle of the image you see yellow and red fields. Yellow represents the Y coordinate. For each of the six sample maps in the left column, Y will set the gain and pan. You can shape these modulation envelopes as much as you want by clicking on one of them, say gain for the first sample map, and then adding points.

X coordinate modulation: if you move the blocks in the shape on the right, you will see they give the impression of rotating right and left. And this effects movement on the red field. These again effect gain and pan for each of the sample maps, but as I understand it, these are relative modulations offsetting from the current state given by the Y modulation. This is important because if the gain on the Y axis is set to zero at a modulation point, it doesn't matter what you do with X at that same point. You won't hear anything from the instrument.

Sampler






For each of the six slots in the left column you can add one of the sample sets from the library you are working with. You can also set the parameters shown in the image above for each of these slots. So this is showing the settings for the fourth slot. You can make the sample velocity sensitive but moving the switch, you can set the default volume, pan, pitch (±12 semitones) and fine tuning (±1 semitone in cents), you can set the envelope for the sample map, and add EQ and saturation to the sample set. This page applies effects on a per sample map basis.

The Arpeggiator






Each sample slot has its own arpeggiator. I don't know if there is way to copy arpeggiation settings from one sample slot to the next.

"Note" sets an offset in semitones from the current note in the sequence. 

Velocity and length are self explanatory.

Steps sets the number of notes in the sequence.

Speed sets the rate from 1/1 to 1/64T.

Shuffle is swing

Stride seems to be steps advanced after each note. So with stride set at 3, the arpeggiator will play the 1, 4, 7, 2, 5 note in the sequence.

The order of arpeggiation is the order the keys are pressed. I don't think there's currently a way to change that. 

Master






Z coordinate modulation: if you manipulate the circle in the graphic to the right, it seems to move in and out, as if in depth. 

Z coordinate modulation controls effects that apply to the whole patch. The image above is currently showing the tremolo. The filter is basic, allowing high pass or low pass, and a resonance setting. (I don't think you can currently modulate a filter sweep with Z modulation.) Delay has independent right and left channel settings and can be tempo synced or not. There are also two reverbs and an equalizer for the patch as a whole. All of these elements except the equalizer are mapped to the Z controller according the the modulation envelope set in the little mapping window next to each effect. 

Settings






This is all pretty straightforward. The tuning at the bottom is global. You can define your CCs for controlling the three axis here. 

The other thing to take note of is the master volume which is in the lower left corner of all these images. The dynamic range on this instrument can be quite large and so you can use this master volume to trim. Currently there is no way to midi learn it though, so you'll likely use your DAW mixing panel for that.

All of this is mostly covered in the video on the MNDALA engine posted above, but sometimes it is helpful to have a text version and/or alternative explanation.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 9, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Is there a manual for MNDALA? I wasn't able to find anything aside from the installation instructions and the video outlining the engine posted earlier in the thread.
> 
> The sample maps are also unclear as to how many samples they contain. Some are obviously stretched, because you can hear the length of the sample change, but others are less clear.
> 
> ...


Simply 'Masterful'. Makes understanding & using MNTRA far faster, easier, clearer __ pour moi ! 🙏🏻


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 9, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Is there a manual for MNDALA? I wasn't able to find anything aside from the installation instructions and the video outlining the engine posted earlier in the thread.
> 
> The sample maps are also unclear as to how many samples they contain. Some are obviously stretched, because you can hear the length of the sample change, but others are less clear.
> 
> ...


I think you just wrote the manual 🤣


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Aug 10, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Is there a manual for MNDALA? I wasn't able to find anything aside from the installation instructions and the video outlining the engine posted earlier in the thread.
> 
> The sample maps are also unclear as to how many samples they contain. Some are obviously stretched, because you can hear the length of the sample change, but others are less clear.
> 
> ...


@jbuhler thank you for writing this up! Our resources were all focused on instrument content but a proper manual is forthcoming very soon 

Your description is very good and it makes us very happy that you were able to discern all the features. Here are some quick notes to some of the question:

_The sample maps are also unclear as to how many samples they contain. Some are obviously stretched, because you can hear the length of the sample change, but others are less clear._

Our samples and engine were custom-developed using our proprietary methods so that we could extremely stretch instruments across the keyboard range in a manner that does not loose quality, we also record a much higher number of round robins than the usual, sometimes upwards of 30 -50. So that is probably it was not as easy to discern as easily since the large variety ads to the ( good ) randomness that brings it closer to how real physical non-linear instruments play.

X coordinate modulation: if you move the blocks in the shape on the right, you will see they give the impression of rotating right and left. And this effects movement on the red field. These again effect gain and pan for each of the sample maps, but as I understand it, these are relative modulations offsetting from the current state given by the Y modulation. This is important because if the gain on the Y axis is set to zero at a modulation point, it doesn't matter what you do with X at that same point. You won't hear anything from the instrument.

Very good description! Yes X-axis volume is relative to the Y-axis, here is a signal path chart to help illustrate that we cooked up for the official manual:







The filter is basic, allowing high pass or low pass, and a resonance setting. (I don't think you can currently modulate a filter sweep with Z modulation.)

Actually, you can modulate a filter sweep with the Z-axis, just draw it into the RTPC table and you are good to go, also if you click on the [ ] expand button under the RTPC table you can get a larger version for easier sculpting, this applies to all RTPC tables within MNDALA.






We are going to start doing some live sound design sessions diving deeper into MNDALA so we will let you all know as soon we are set


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi Community,

We listened to your feedback and have updated our MNDALA Engine so that now it's a simple download and have taken out the serial number authentication.

MNDALA V1.7.10 includes the following updates:

[Added] Axis position save-in (Axis positions save into DAW projects as well as MNDALA presets)
[Changed] Download method (a download link is now sent to you via email)
[Removed] Serial Key Authentication






You can download via https://www.mntra.io/mndala


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 14, 2021)

MNTRA Instruments said:


> Hi Community,
> 
> We listened to your feedback and have updated our MNDALA Engine so that now it's a simple download and have taken out the serial number authentication.
> 
> ...


I had good luck with the Pulse downloader myself. 

One request I would make is a way to automate the master volume with midi learn. I hate having to use my faders to do that because you then end up in a situation that makes it hard to trim.

A second request is a way to copy settings (such as the arpeggiator) from one sample map to another.


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Aug 14, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I had good luck with the Pulse downloader myself.
> 
> One request I would make is a way to automate the master volume with midi learn. I hate having to use my faders to do that because you then end up in a situation that makes it hard to trim.
> 
> A second request is a way to copy settings (such as the arpeggiator) from one sample map to another.


We tried to roll the volume feature on this one but it's definitely coming on the next one. And well noted on the Arpeggiator copy feature!


----------



## kevinh (Aug 19, 2021)

I actually prefer using pulse downloader. It let’s you see when there is an update plus you can downgrade if needed.


----------



## kevinh (Sep 2, 2021)

Orakle X is amazing!! Thanks for the free upgrade from Orakle.

Although I have this constant urge to wash my car whenever I play it…









Orakle X







www.mntra.io


----------



## gnapier (Sep 3, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Impatiently waiting for Orakle to complete downloading. I've taken the time to jam a bit more with Rasa, which is really a wonderful instrument in its own right. I'm thinking of trying to hook up Musikraken to it (http://www.musikraken.com/) to take full advantage of the 3D engine.
> 
> I also want to thank @MNTRA Instruments for producing this trial instrument. It is really nice to be able to test the instrument out, especially when it has a fairly complicated engine. Everyone should try it out. It's a limited instrument, but limited in a very sensible way and still very musical so you can use it for music making. It's also a bit of an anthology of the four libraries MNTRA has developed for the engine. Just really superb.


Musikraken looks AMAZING! Thanks for posting a link! 🙂


----------



## Markrs (Sep 3, 2021)

@MNTRA Instruments I get the below error when I try to go to the check out process for the MNDALA engine


----------



## freecham (Sep 3, 2021)

Markrs said:


> @MNTRA Instruments I get the below error when I try to go to the check out process for the MNDALA engine


I've got this error too. This problem has been solved now.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Sep 3, 2021)

gnapier said:


> Musikraken looks AMAZING! Thanks for posting a link! 🙂


I have done this as well and it works great


----------



## gnapier (Sep 4, 2021)

Hi. Just downloaded ATMA ARCA and ORAKLE. Quick observation/question: The notes I press are indicated on the display at the bottom. If I hit hold, the indication disappears. Is it possible to continue to display which notes are being played when hold is activated? Thank you so very much.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 6, 2021)

How is Orakle X working for early adopters ?? Current $48. offer being considered. THX !


----------



## kevinh (Sep 6, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> How is Orakle X working for early adopters ?? Current $48. offer being considered. THX !


For me I’ve barely scratched the surface but sounds amazing and is so unique. I open MNDALA in komplete Kontrol and use the mapped knobs to control the macros. It doesn’t have nks integration beside the knobs but this is super helpful. I’m sure any controller will work too. I’ve only been using the presets. Can’t wait to start making my own sounds.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 6, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> How is Orakle X working for early adopters ?? Current $48. offer being considered. THX !


Be sure to use a brick-wall limiter and/or avoid headphones with these instruments.


----------



## kevinh (Sep 6, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Be sure to use a brick-wall limiter and/or avoid headphones with these instruments.


That’s a good point. I use sonarworks/SoundID with safe headroom enabled for headphones so never noticed any crazy peaks.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 6, 2021)

kevinh said:


> That’s a good point. I use sonarworks/SoundID with safe headroom enabled for headphones so never noticed any crazy peaks.


Ultrasonic Death Whistle blew my mind.


----------



## kevinh (Sep 6, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Ultrasonic Death Whistle blew my mind.


Ahh okay haven’t really used that yet. Sorry this happened to you but at least we know they weren’t kidding about the “death” and realism part haha. I may use it on my annoying neighbors haha


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Sep 17, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Be sure to use a brick-wall limiter and/or avoid headphones with these instruments.


@Alchemedia though we purposefully build our presets with a very wide dynamic range in order to take advantage of the expression capabilities of our MNDALA engine, the issues you mention should not be happening. Can you PM us some examples or let us know what instruments/presets you are having these issues with? 

Thank you!


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Sep 18, 2021)

gnapier said:


> Hi. Just downloaded ATMA ARCA and ORAKLE. Quick observation/question: The notes I press are indicated on the display at the bottom. If I hit hold, the indication disappears. Is it possible to continue to display which notes are being played when hold is activated? Thank you so very much.


Thank you for the suggestion! We will take a look and see how we can make it work in a seamless manner


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 19, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Be sure to use a brick-wall limiter and/or avoid headphones with these instruments.


That's odd. I've been using all of these instruments a lot, often with headphones, and I have never needed a limiter or compression. All the sounds are well balanced internally. We're you adding extra external effects? If not, there must be some kind of compatibility issue. Get in touch with Mntra and I expect they can resolve it quickly. I found them to be really helpful.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 19, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's odd. I've been using all of these instruments a lot, often with headphones, and I have never needed a limiter or compression. All the sounds are well balanced internally. We're you adding extra external effects? If not, there must be some kind of compatibility issue. Get in touch with Mntra and I expect they can resolve it quickly. I found them to be really helpful.


I agree. I’ve used these instruments a lot, and while they do have a large dynamic range, and I wish there was a way to map the volume of the plug-in with midi learn, I’ve never experienced a dangerous sound level.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 19, 2021)

I read that everything was recorded at 384K 32 bit resolution. What is the resolution of the samples as downloaded to the user's hard drive? Thanks in advance!


----------



## walkaschaos (Sep 19, 2021)

There are some incredible sounds in here! Super unique and the player is cool and loads super fast.


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 19, 2021)

Just discovered these... does the sale end tomorrow/Monday or the 21st which is Tuesday? Your site states Monday the 21st.


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Sep 20, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> I read that everything was recorded at 384K 32 bit resolution. What is the resolution of the samples as downloaded to the user's hard drive? Thanks in advance!


@rrichard63 It’s hard to explain since we use proprietary dynamic processing methods in our custom built engine to get similar resolution during internal processing and playback while still being highly CPU efficient ( hence a big reason why our sampled sources sound so clear and defined ),
but the very minimum playback resolution that will end up streaming from the output of MNDALA into your DAW is 96k/24bit, which some might argue is overkill, but to us makes a marked difference with complex acoustic sound sources


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Sep 20, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> Just discovered these... does the sale end tomorrow/Monday or the 21st which is Tuesday? Your site states Monday the 21st.


@LamaRose oups our web designer messed that one up and we will get it fixed ASAP! The sale definitely ends midnight today.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 20, 2021)

MNTRA Instruments said:


> @rrichard63 It’s hard to explain since we use proprietary dynamic processing methods in our custom built engine to get similar resolution during internal processing and playback while still being highly CPU efficient ( hence a big reason why our sampled sources sound so clear and defined ),
> but the very minimum playback resolution that will end up streaming from the output of MNDALA into your DAW is 96k/24bit, which some might argue is overkill, but to us makes a marked difference with complex acoustic sound sources


Thanks for the explanation. I was asking from the point of view of disk space usage rather than processing and playback.


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Sep 20, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I was asking from the point of view of disk space usage rather than processing and playback.


@rrichard63 on that aspect it's a very good question! They do definitely take more bandwidth than normal samples and we recommend using an SSD with them whenever possible, but some people with certain systems have been able to run them fairly well with normal HDs such as on a circa 2012 MacBook pro


----------



## Wake (Sep 20, 2021)

Do these work on Windows 7? Beautiful stuff.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 20, 2021)

Hey @MNTRA Instruments since you've extended the intro price, I'm wondering if the Orakle X free upgrade Is still valid until midnight tonight? 
_If you purchased Orakle before September 7th, 2021, you are eligible for a free upgrade to Orakle X. _

Also the specs don't seem to be displaying... Just curious what the install size of either version is...

Cheers...


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 20, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Hey @MNTRA Instruments since you've extended the intro price, I'm wondering if the Orakle X free upgrade Is still valid until midnight tonight?
> _If you purchased Orakle before September 7th, 2021, you are eligible for a free upgrade to Orakle X. _
> 
> Also the specs don't seem to be displaying... Just curious what the install size of either version is...
> ...


Just purchased Oracle X (as well as the bundle). Assuming X includes the original release..?


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 20, 2021)

Also leaning to Orakle >> upgrade Orakle X pathway, if current Site info applies !


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Sep 20, 2021)

Wake said:


> Do these work on Windows 7? Beautiful stuff.


@Wake not sure if it would run on Windows 7, but you can try out Rasa for free and see if it can work with your system config (please do let us know if it does!).


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 20, 2021)

Well .... does it still make more sense to purchase Orakle, then Upgrade 'free' to Orakle X ?? 
This works _ pour moi _ perhaps @ jcrosby as well. _clock is running _


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Sep 20, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Hey @MNTRA Instruments since you've extended the intro price, I'm wondering if the Orakle X free upgrade Is still valid until midnight tonight?
> _If you purchased Orakle before September 7th, 2021, you are eligible for a free upgrade to Orakle X. _
> 
> Also the specs don't seem to be displaying... Just curious what the install size of either version is...
> ...


@jcrosby the free upgrade from Orakle to Orakle X expired on the 7th, the added new content is some of our best yet ( especially the winds! ) and size-wise its 12.5 gigs for Orakle and 18.5 gigs for Orakle X, so it's still worth it if you want the full experience


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Sep 20, 2021)

givemenoughrope said:


> Just purchased Oracle X (as well as the bundle). Assuming X includes the original release..?


@givemenoughrope thank you for the support! Yes Orakle X does include the original Orakle content as well but with new and very useful (yet crazy) sounds. Hope you enjoy them and would love to hear the music you will create with them.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 20, 2021)

MNTRA Instruments said:


> @jcrosby the free upgrade from Orakle to Orakle X expired on the 7th, the added new content is some of our best yet ( especially the winds! ) and size-wise its 12.5 gigs for Orakle and 18.5 gigs for Orakle X, so it's still worth it if you want the full experience


No clue where '7th' came from, but this Reply likely squashed ready Orakle purchase. 😓


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Sep 20, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Well .... does it still make more sense to purchase Orakle, then Upgrade 'free' to Orakle X ??
> This works _ pour moi _ perhaps @ jcrosby as well. _clock is running _


@sostenuto as mentioned the upgrade option expired on the 7th, but from seeing your questions ( just noticed on the other thread ) it sounds like Orakle X would be much more enjoyed by you since it has the most tonal variety and our most favourite presets and instruments to date, such as the new sampled wild harmonic flutes


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 20, 2021)

True, true .... My bad for somehow missing something on Sep 7. Will sort now and choose.


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Sep 20, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> True, true .... My bad for somehow missing something on Sep 7. Will sort now and choose.


@sostenuto sorry to hear that you somehow missed it! We sent two mailouts just to make sure the deal was not missed, but more would have been harassment from us 

All of our instruments have had hundreds of hours of careful crafting by our passionate team, so whichever one you do end up choosing we hope you will enjoy and get much creative usage. We are around for the next while and happy to talk via the chat widget on our site if you have any other questions or doubts


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 20, 2021)

MNTRA Instruments said:


> @jcrosby the free upgrade from Orakle to Orakle X expired on the 7th, the added new content is some of our best yet ( especially the winds! ) and size-wise its 12.5 gigs for Orakle and 18.5 gigs for Orakle X, so it's still worth it if you want the full experience


No worries... I just figured since it was still up on the site I'd ask ... I guess it wasn't clear if the sale was the result of you guys extending the intro price. It's hard to keep track of sale around here 
Appreciate it... Best.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 20, 2021)

@MNTRA Instruments
Hi I have both Oracle and Oracle X.
I haven’t really used Oracle in a project yet. Is there any reason that you would recommend a user keeps both versions? Is there content or any kind of functionality in Oracle that’s not in available Oracle X?
Thanks


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Sep 20, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @MNTRA Instruments
> Hi I have both Oracle and Oracle X.
> I haven’t really used Oracle in a project yet. Is there any reason that you would recommend a user keeps both versions? Is there content or any kind of functionality in Oracle that’s not in available Oracle X?
> Thanks


@kgdrum did you somehow end up buying both by mistake? If so and our team did not refund you already please do let us know. Currently, Orakle X has all the original Orakle content + more, so other than having some fun with the two different animated performance views you can pretty much just use X going forward, you will have much more possibilities with mixing and matching the new sampled instruments


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 20, 2021)

No I got the free Oracle-X because I purchased version 1
Thanks👍


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 20, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> No I got the free Oracle-X because I purchased version 1
> Thanks👍


Lucky You !! 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 20, 2021)

What's the current version of MNDALA? How do I know what version I have installed?


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 20, 2021)

MNTRA Instruments said:


> @jcrosby the free upgrade from Orakle to Orakle X expired on the 7th, the added new content is some of our best yet ( especially the winds! ) and size-wise its 12.5 gigs for Orakle and 18.5 gigs for Orakle X, so it's still worth it if you want the full experience


I bought Orakle X and I've got to say I'm off to a somewhat unpleasant start.

1. Your checkout process is totally confusing if you don't have an account already. You add the item to your cart, and if you select Paypal it then has you login to Paypal and proceed, so the process _looks_ as if the purchase may have completed. After you've completed logging into paypal and are presented with your payment method, paypal it then kicks you back to your site and has you sign up for an account. While an order was not confirmed I'm not looking to pay for something twice either. So I babysit my email for 5-10 minutes waiting for confirmation from Paypal that a purchase was made. Nothing, nada, zip.

I then have to log back in to Paypal only to see the purchase was never made. Apparently because you need to create an account 1st, (not a requirement of many vendors); but no prompt is given that you are required to create an account to complete an order. You really should require the user to sign up for an account before they can begin the checkout process as this is not necessarily transparent.

2. Apparently you cannot save user presets in the instrument, but instead have to overwrite the factory preset or lest your customizations fade into the aether. Yes. You can save DAW presets. But not all DAW presets are portable to other DAWs.

The install guide has no documentation about this. Your YT channel has no documentation about this either. So if you modify a patch and attempt to save it you are presented with the message below. I sure hope I'm thick-headed here because this makes absolutely no sense at all.

(Now I see why it's called Mndala. Like a sand mandala you can create a patch ephemerally, only to destroy it, apparently as a symbol of impermanence ).



Not a great 1st impression to be completely upfront...


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 21, 2021)

Apparently it doesn't respond to pitch bend either, and there appears to be no way to assign it in the matrix. Nary a manual in sight, at least not that I'm able to track down... The only thing I've found is:

_A: All of our instruments offer full automation control over X, Y, and Z axes. You can set your MIDI CC for automation in the “Settings” tab of MNDALA._

Too late to have downloaded RASA and figured it out ahead of time. I sure hope I'm thick in the head or you chaps are working on this... Sure the samples sound great, but I'm personally finding myself with an unfortunate case of buyers remorse as there's way too much emphasis on a GUI that grabs your attention, while being light on some unbelievably basic (if not standard) features...


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Sep 21, 2021)

@jcrosby sorry to hear you had troubles with our check-out process via Paypal! This is definitely a bug with our site that was not flagged since most people by default set up an account when downloading our Rasa freebie. We will look into this right away with our web peeps to make sure it's smooth.

For the documentation, we have actually been in the midst of building out a dedicated support portal with all documentation and supportive materials, being both a small team and OCD perfectionists, we have been taking the time to do this properly but we will make haste to make sure these are up ASAP.

For new presets saving, you definitely can save as many new ones as you'd like (we actively encourage this and the engine is specifically purpose-built for this kind of sound design exploration) here is a step-by-step guide for saving new presets:




















And the pitch-bending issue is definitely a bug! Our developer is literally racing down the highway to get in-studio as I write this to get this issue fixed, and with your feedback in mind, we are going to prioritize our plans for more specific mapping features via the settings and perform tabs.

As for your mention of buyer's remorse, we take customer satisfaction very seriously, so I suggest that we set up a vid chat to go over any other doubts or questions (please PM us via our support form or site chat), and if you are still unsatisfied we will be more than happy to refund you. This engine is a continuous WIP of iterative improvement and is definitely not suited for every use case ( for the record most of the development time was spent on pushing the boundaries of the audio quality within the engine, not the UI). But if our instruments do enhance and inspire the music you create, we do have a very ambitious development roadmap that all our users will keep on benefiting from as it happens 

Warm regards,

Brian
Founder
MNTRA Team


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Sep 21, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> What's the current version of MNDALA? How do I know what version I have installed?


@jbuhler we did up a handy graph to illustrate ( though its simply just clicking on the MNTRA logo within MNDALA's interface  )







Also @jcrosby the pitch bend bug has already been fixed, and we are currently doing up this new build installer and due diligence testing before it's pushed into the wild.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 21, 2021)

MNTRA Instruments said:


> @jcrosby sorry to hear you had troubles with our check-out process via Paypal! This is definitely a bug with our site that was not flagged since most people by default set up an account when downloading our Rasa freebie. We will look into this right away with our web peeps to make sure it's smooth.
> 
> For the documentation, we have actually been in the midst of building out a dedicated support portal with all documentation and supportive materials, being both a small team and OCD perfectionists, we have been taking the time to do this properly but we will make haste to make sure these are up ASAP.
> 
> ...


Thanks @MNTRA Instruments! Sorry for the rant. I'm on a deadline so I get cranky if I'm trying to use something new and things don't work as expected... Some basic documentation would be really useful for new users in the interim while you get your support portal together.

Thanks, now I understand the differences between save and add... This is where some documentation would be useful, since when you see a big yellow button that says _save preset_ it's counterintuitive that there'd be a smaller/less obvious button for adding user presets...

Looking back I feel silly as I'm sure this would be obvious to some. Then again in the heat of battle you don't typically bring your best judgement to the table... You could say it was the work of my _Amgdala_. (New instrument idea??? )

And really glad to hear the pitch bend issue is only a bug... Later this morning I was able to figure out you can at least learn assignments for the fine tuning from the 'parts' tab (sorry if I don't have the lingo correct...) but not in the setup tab. Basically I right clicked fine/course on the setup tab (hoping to see a learn dialogue pop up), I didn't.

I totally see the benefit of doing it per layer; the same controller being able to control different things on different layers, etc... Either way it would be nice if there was eventually a small section where you could define a global pitch bend amount in the settings page as well. For example you could place it to the left of the globe/freeze icons, or scrunch the course/fine sliders in a bit, and add a box there with +/- values...


It would be really cool if you guys might consider a way to set inverse values per layer. Using pitch as an example it would be cool to add contrary motion by having one layer drop in pitch while another rises...
Also, the ability to extend the range of the key mapping would be really useful. Sometimes you get interesting artifacts when you drop things above or below the mapped key range...

Again, sorry for being cranky... The samples sound great, the saturation and effects are pretty great sounding as well. Apologies for being a grinch...  Buyers remorse begone!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 22, 2021)

Just did this today, the majority of the piece is MSS strings and the whole MNTRA instruments catalogue (at least 1-2 patches per MNTRA instrument throughout)


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 23, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Just did this today, the majority of the piece is MSS strings and the whole MNTRA instruments catalogue (at least 1-2 patches per MNTRA instrument throughout)



What's Arca like? Can't seem to find any walkthrus or reviews. Is it very playable or more fx/texture based?


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 27, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> What's Arca like? Can't seem to find any walkthrus or reviews. Is it very playable or more fx/texture based?


I would ask what you mean by playable? None of their stuff has legato so I figure it’s all rather texture/effects based besides chords and rhythms


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 28, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> I would ask what you mean by playable? None of their stuff has legato so I figure it’s all rather texture/effects based besides chords and rhythms


Thanks, yeah legato was one question, another was can you play the articulations of the strings without FX/sample maps? ie. a normal sound?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 28, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Thanks, yeah legato was one question, another was can you play the articulations of the strings without FX/sample maps? ie. a normal sound?


Starting from Init you can just add the instrument you want and play the sample on the keyboard. The samples are not designed to be played as simulations of the original instrument, though, but you can isolate specific samples/instruments in this way.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 28, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Starting from Init you can just add the instrument you want and play the sample on the keyboard. The samples are not designed to be played as simulations of the original instrument, though, but you can isolate specific samples/instruments in this way.


Yup, regarding the dry samples I was about to say this. Super fun libraries tho honestly. Very nice punch to their instruments. I really like how they cut through a mix.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 28, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Yup, regarding the dry samples I was about to say this. Super fun libraries tho honestly. Very nice punch to their instruments. I really like how they cut through a mix.


I think a lot of it is in the sound design. The engine is great, but I think it's the quality of sound design that makes me want to use Mndala so much.


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 28, 2021)

Thanks guys, downloading Arca now!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 28, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Thanks guys, downloading Arca now!


I hope you enjoy it as much as I have. If nothing else, the GUI is entertaining!


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 28, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I hope you enjoy it as much as I have. If nothing else, the GUI is entertaining!


It sure is! An a very inspiring library so far


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 30, 2021)

Did this today with 99% MNTRA instruments. There’s a tiny line using MSS and sound dust but the majority here is a few instances of Arca, a few instances of atma, several orakle patches and even some rasa! 🤙🏼🤙🏼🤙🏼


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 1, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Did this today with 99% MNTRA instruments. There’s a tiny line using MSS and sound dust but the majority here is a few instances of Arca, a few instances of atma, several orakle patches and even some rasa! 🤙🏼🤙🏼🤙🏼



Wow! Really lovely and every bit as ominous as a living volcano. It's great to hear these instruments used by others, bending to other people's aesthetics. Very nice work. 

The video is also really nicely edited with lovely HD footage. 

I've commented and subscribed on YouTube (as B F). Inspiring stuff.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 1, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Did this today with 99% MNTRA instruments. There’s a tiny line using MSS and sound dust but the majority here is a few instances of Arca, a few instances of atma, several orakle patches and even some rasa! 🤙🏼🤙🏼🤙🏼



Hey Baron / Michael. I’ve been amazed by your compositions on here, really impressive. This one in particular I’ve enjoyed very much. Kudos!

Edit: subscriber #67.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 1, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Wow! Really lovely and every bit as ominous as a living volcano. It's great to hear these instruments used by others, bending to other people's aesthetics. Very nice work.
> 
> The video is also really nicely edited with lovely HD footage.
> 
> I've commented and subscribed on YouTube (as B F). Inspiring stuff.


Thank you so much, it’s great to hear the kind words. I’ve actually been doing so many of these videos lately that I’m starting to wonder if I’m rushing or going too fast or doing that good of a job so it’s nice to hear solid feedback and crush the doubt! 

I can’t take any credit for the video tho that was provided by the cue tube! 

Cheers!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 1, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Thank you so much, it’s great to hear the kind words. I’ve actually been doing so many of these videos lately that I’m starting to wonder if I’m rushing or going too fast or doing that good of a job so it’s nice to hear solid feedback and crush the doubt!
> 
> I can’t take any credit for the video tho that was provided by the cue tube!
> 
> Cheers!


Well, as people who sell chord packs might say - you chose to use cue tube, so it is really your creative vision!

The music is great, keep at it. I should get them in my YouTube feed now, too.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hey Baron / Michael. I’ve been amazed by your compositions on here, really impressive. This one in particular I’ve enjoyed very much. Kudos!
> 
> Edit: subscriber #67.


Doctor! Thank you so much that’s really encouraging to hear. I’m glad you enjoy it and I’m not over spamming the forums haha. Just trying to find my voice in this medium. Thank you for following and for the kind words, all the best!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 1, 2021)

Btw @MNTRA Instruments quick question. In one of your demo videos for arca, the one with the green lake, there is some bassy arpegiattor behind the strings. Is that one of the mntra patches or is it a separate ARP? 

I’ve noticed there are some rhythmic patches in arca and arps in atma but I can’t find that particular sound anywhere. 

Cheers, and thanks for the great products.


----------



## noahsherrin (Oct 1, 2021)

@Baronvonheadless Hi, Noah from Mntra here. First I just want to say that your piece is really awesome, great work! I believe the arp patch you are talking about was a preset that didn't make the final cut for Arca. We'll be sure to include more rhythmic/arpeggiated presets in future instruments. Thanks so much for the support!


----------



## noahsherrin (Oct 1, 2021)

Correction to my previous post. The track you were talking about was done by our friend Kortiko (https://www.instagram.com/_kortiko_/) and I found this in the description.

"Here i used 4 Arcas, Roland Alpha Juno for bass sequence and Korg Minilogue XD for lofi chords."

Agreed that its a great blend!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 1, 2021)

noahsherrin said:


> Correction to my previous post. The track you were talking about was done by our friend Kortiko (https://www.instagram.com/_kortiko_/) and I found this in the description.
> 
> "Here i used 4 Arcas, Roland Alpha Juno for bass sequence and Korg Minilogue XD for lofi chords."
> 
> Agreed that its a great blend!


Ok thanks for clearing this up! I mean I suppose I could use any ARP really. Was just curious, I own all your products and with the xyz axis and the amount of patches the possibilities are endless to sift through so I wanted to make sure I wasn’t missing something before I went mad trying them all out for the 3rd time haha. Thanks for the quick response and for the kind words!


----------



## Jeff Tremblett (Oct 1, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Is there a manual for MNDALA? I wasn't able to find anything aside from the installation instructions and the video outlining the engine posted earlier in the thread.
> 
> The sample maps are also unclear as to how many samples they contain. Some are obviously stretched, because you can hear the length of the sample change, but others are less clear.
> 
> ...


You asked and the team delivered! The MNDALA manual was just finished! You can find it _here_


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 1, 2021)

Jeff Tremblett said:


> You asked and the team delivered! The MNDALA manual was just finished! You can find it _here_


Is there a way to download this document, for example as a PDF? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jeff Tremblett (Oct 1, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Is there a way to download this document, for example as a PDF? Thanks in advance!


There isn't a way to download it from the website _yet, _but I have a version which you can download here!


----------



## Jeff Tremblett (Oct 1, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Impatiently waiting for Orakle to complete downloading. I've taken the time to jam a bit more with Rasa, which is really a wonderful instrument in its own right. I'm thinking of trying to hook up Musikraken to it (http://www.musikraken.com/) to take full advantage of the 3D engine.
> 
> I also want to thank @MNTRA Instruments for producing this trial instrument. It is really nice to be able to test the instrument out, especially when it has a fairly complicated engine. Everyone should try it out. It's a limited instrument, but limited in a very sensible way and still very musical so you can use it for music making. It's also a bit of an anthology of the four libraries MNTRA has developed for the engine. Just really superb.


I tried out Musikraken with Ultrasonic Death Whistle the other day and its a ton of fun! Mapping your mouth to the skull's mouth is both awesome and comical


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 1, 2021)

Jeff Tremblett said:


> There isn't a way to download it from the website _yet, _but I have a version which you can download here!


Thank you!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeff Tremblett said:


> There isn't a way to download it from the website _yet, _but I have a version which you can download here!


Great work! That saved me from working out how to do that myself (screen grabs, maybe?)!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeff Tremblett said:


> You asked and the team delivered! The MNDALA manual was just finished! You can find it _here_


Well done! I've been looking forward to a manual, in case I have been missing something all these months! It's good to have as a reminder for something when needed too.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 7, 2021)

They're on sale at pluginboutique:

https://www.pluginboutique.com/manufacturers/319-MNTRA-Instruments?a_aid=4af297e055206


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 7, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> They're on sale at pluginboutique:
> 
> https://www.pluginboutique.com/manufacturers/319-MNTRA-Instruments?a_aid=4af297e055206


It's good to see Mntra in such a store. I hope it brings them a lot of attention.


----------



## GusGranite (Oct 22, 2021)

The complete bundle is $199. Not sure if that’s a sale price. Any new thoughts on these instruments?


----------



## Auf dem Wolf (Oct 22, 2021)

Not an owner (yet), but I'm def interested. I think they were teasing something new coming out soonish on their FB page - but that post seems to have disappeared. I think $199 is the standard discount on getting the whole package.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 22, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> They're on sale at pluginboutique:
> 
> https://www.pluginboutique.com/manufacturers/319-MNTRA-Instruments?a_aid=4af297e055206


True, but if this is on-sale _ gonna pass. Tried Rasa and got my attention. Then costs went quickly beyond interest in MNTRA's intriguing approach.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 22, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> True, but if this is on-sale _ gonna pass. Tried Rasa and got my attention. Then costs went quickly beyond interest in MNTRA's intriguing approach.


They're not on sale there anymore. That post was from 2 and a half weeks ago


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 22, 2021)

GusGranite said:


> The complete bundle is $199. Not sure if that’s a sale price. Any new thoughts on these instruments?


Have them all and love them all...haven't gone through the death whistle too much but great rich stuff. Oracle x is also a better investment vs oracle.


----------



## noahsherrin (Oct 22, 2021)

I have it on good authority that there will be some pretty unbeatable sales coming up soon  Also @sostenuto keep an eye out for our next release (coming very very soon), it will be at a very reasonable price point.


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 22, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> Have them all and love them all...haven't gone through the death whistle too much but great rich stuff. Oracle x is also a better investment vs oracle.


I agree with this. They are interesting instruments to play with and I very much enjoy making my own patches in them. I think the free library is the most versatile though because it allows you to make patches across the library sets. Otherwise you have to set up multiple instances.

There are some other tweaks I’d like to see with the engine. The developers tell me most of what I’ve suggested is in the works so I’m excited about that.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 23, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I agree with this. They are interesting instruments to play with and I very much enjoy making my own patches in them. I think the free library is the most versatile though because it allows you to make patches across the library sets. Otherwise you have to set up multiple instances.
> 
> There are some other tweaks I’d like to see with the engine. The developers tell me most of what I’ve suggested is in the works so I’m excited about that.


Yes, I'm hoping for a master library at some point. Dronar did one of those, and although it doesn't include every single Dronar library, it includes all of, I think, six of them. (Presumably the ones that were out when the master version was released.) But I'm fine using multiple instances. So far, I've been able to buy each library as it comes out and a whole new playground has opened up for me.

It's good to hear about the improvements to the engine. There's always room for improvements. There have been several updates already since the initial release, but it will be fun to see what they can come up with for a 2.0 version at some point.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 23, 2021)

From their Instagram page!


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 23, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> From their Instagram page!


As my wallet screams in agony


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 23, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> From their Instagram page!


Oh. My.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 23, 2021)

I swear that Mntra are reading my mind and giving me exactly what I want.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 23, 2021)

I really fricking love their artwork!


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 23, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I swear that Mntra are reading my mind and giving me exactly what I want.




Sweetheart in case you forgot this is a public forum! 😱


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 23, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Sweetheart in case you forgot this is a public forum! 😱


It took me a moment. Well done - you earned that one!


----------



## Markrs (Oct 23, 2021)

*Available for a special intro price of only *$10* until 10/31/21 and using unique Halloween-inspired Animated Performance Controls. A unique chance to have a limited edition instrument AND save on its full $49 retail price once over!






Kymera – Mntra Instruments







www.mntra.io


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 23, 2021)

Markrs said:


> *Available for a special intro price of only *$10* until 10/31/21 and using unique Halloween-inspired Animated Performance Controls. A unique chance to have a limited edition instrument AND save on its full $49 retail price once over!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool partner for RASA ? Can't wait ! 💰


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 23, 2021)

I'd rather pay full price on a bigger library with Mntra, but given the timing this is good to hear.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 23, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'd rather pay full price on a bigger library with Mntra, but given the timing this is good to hear.


Can't argue with 60 presets though


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 23, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'd rather pay full price on a bigger library with Mntra, but given the timing this is good to hear.


Hoping for BlkFri goodies, at least < = to Intro. Minimal usage so far, yet enoyable. 
@ jbuhler posts raise confidence.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 23, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Cool partner for RASA ? Can't wait ! 💰


This sounds like it's going to pair really well with Oracle x to my ears


----------



## jneebz (Oct 23, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> @ jbuhler posts raise confidence.


@jbuhler speaks, and I listen 👂


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 23, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> This sounds like it's going to pair really well with Oracle x to my ears


Yeah _ my bad, missing Orakle @ Intro. 😢 Update_ sooo cool !


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 23, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Hoping for BlkFri goodies, at least < = to Intro. Minimal usage so far, yet enoyable.
> @ jbuhler posts raise confidence.


There are some things that should be easier to do in terms of copying from one layer to another. Also the effects routing isn’t always the way I’d like it to be. And we should be able to control the master output with midi controller and/or a CC. I’ve also had intermittent crashing problems that I haven’t been able to isolate. But overall these are small things, and I find MNDALA itself very inspiring, and I very much enjoy rolling my own presets with it.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 23, 2021)

Btw now that the cats out of the bag, I was honored to get an early copy of Kymera to help create a promo and if you scope MNTRA’s page you’ll find my video! Two of my cuetube rescores featuring mainly MNTRA instruments are now on their site. One titled Volcano and one for Kymera. Also on my YouTube channel



It’s very humbling and exciting to be co-integrating with vst makers!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 23, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Btw now that the cats out of the bag, I was honored to get an early copy of Kymera to help create a promo and if you scope MNTRA’s page you’ll find my video! Two of my cuetube rescores featuring mainly MNTRA instruments are now on their site. One titled Volcano and one for Kymera. Also on my YouTube channel
> 
> 
> 
> It’s very humbling and exciting to be co-integrating with vst makers!



Brilliant stuff!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 24, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Btw now that the cats out of the bag, I was honored to get an early copy of Kymera to help create a promo and if you scope MNTRA’s page you’ll find my video! Two of my cuetube rescores featuring mainly MNTRA instruments are now on their site. One titled Volcano and one for Kymera. Also on my YouTube channel
> 
> 
> 
> It’s very humbling and exciting to be co-integrating with vst makers!



Michael, this seems well-deserved. I have been following your compositions and your musical path on here for a while, and I have enjoyed your very musical pieces. You, Sir, are a true talent.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 24, 2021)

Kymera is available now. I’ve just installed it. It really is fantastic. Music and sound effects; this is about as good as sample library instruments get, and with the fantastic Mndala engine. A bargain at the full price of $49, I feel positively guilty buying it at the special Hallowe’en price of $10.

Anyone who has not tried Mntra Instruments Mndala soundsculpture instruments yet, please do try the free Rasa as soon as possible. When you love it (alright, there is no accounting for taste...) make sure to buy Kymera while it is on sale. Then get the all-in bundle or buy them one by one; these are simply amazing musical instruments.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 25, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Kymera is available now. I’ve just installed it. It really is fantastic. Music and sound effects; this is about as good as sample library instruments get, and with the fantastic Mndala engine. A bargain at the full price of $49, I feel positively guilty buying it at the special Hallowe’en price of $10.
> 
> Anyone who has not tried Mntra Instruments Mndala soundsculpture instruments yet, please do try the free Rasa as soon as possible. When you love it (alright, there is no accounting for taste...) make sure to buy Kymera while it is on sale. Then get the all-in bundle or buy them one by one; these are simply amazing musical instruments.


Hit buy as soon as I rolled out of bed today. Toothpaste is on my carriage return as we speak.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 25, 2021)

Markrs said:


>



And 10 bucks. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 25, 2021)

I actually woke up in the middle of the night, so I bought it then. It's like I was afraid it would evaporate at any moment! 

I really like it. A lot.


----------



## walkaschaos (Oct 25, 2021)

Bought! Love what you guys are doing. Re-playing Resident Evil Village for spooky season.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 15, 2021)

Up to 60% off bf til dec 5th.

What's the difference between Oracle and Oracle X?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 15, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Up to 60% off bf til dec 5th.
> 
> What's the difference between Oracle and Oracle X?


A lot of additional samples and presets. Think of it as Orakle Pro and Orakle Lite, but they were developed the other way round.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 15, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Up to 60% off bf til dec 5th.
> 
> What's the difference between Oracle and Oracle X?



From their website about the content of the all-in bundle:

* Orakle is not included in this bundle since Orakle X contains all original content + additional instruments and presets content.


----------



## davidson (Nov 15, 2021)

Are there many lead type sounds in the mntra libraries, or is it 95% pads, drones, and ambience?


----------



## Angus (Nov 15, 2021)

Is there a way to apply microtuning to Mandala libraries? For example, will MTS-ESP work?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 15, 2021)

I've downloaded and installed MNDALA on Windows 10 and got this error:






A post on the Mntra community suggests this has something to do with anti-virus blocking part of the installation process. I've looked into this and that is not the case. I only installed the VST3 version of MNDALA and that didn't include the dll in the screenshot above. I had to re-install the application with the VST2 plugin.

If you install MNDALA on Windows, make sure you select both the VST2 and VST3 version to be installed:


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 15, 2021)

Angus said:


> Is there a way to apply microtuning to Mandala libraries? For example, will MTS-ESP work?


Yes, but to individual samples not to the scale/keys.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 15, 2021)

davidson said:


> Are there many lead type sounds in the mntra libraries, or is it 95% pads, drones, and ambience?


Some lead sounds, yes. But not multisampled instruments. So you can play leads. You can create your own patches or tinker with existing ones to make more leads.


----------



## Angus (Nov 15, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Yes, but to individual samples not to the scale/keys.


Any idea if scale tuning is a likely update? I tried MTS-ESP on the free Rasa pack but it had no effect. Otherwise the platform seems to have interesting creative potential and I like the instruments they've chosen to sample.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 15, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I've downloaded and installed MNDALA on Windows 10 and got this error:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Customer service are very responsive to issues and the programmers would appreciate hearing about any problems like this.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 15, 2021)

Angus said:


> Any idea if scale tuning is a likely update? I tried MTS-ESP on the free Rasa pack but it had no effect. Otherwise the platform seems to have interesting creative potential and I like the instruments they've chosen to sample.


Sorry I don't. People have been requesting it, so you might want to add your voice. It would be a massive improvement if they can do it.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 15, 2021)

Angus said:


> Any idea if scale tuning is a likely update? I tried MTS-ESP on the free Rasa pack but it had no effect. Otherwise the platform seems to have interesting creative potential and I like the instruments they've chosen to sample.


I'd e-mail support for this: [email protected]


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 15, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Customer service are very responsive to issues and the programmers would appreciate hearing about any problems like this.


I've submitted a bug report. Thanks for the info!


----------



## GusGranite (Nov 15, 2021)

It’s difficult to get a pre-purchase read on these sounds as there’s so little out there about them.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 15, 2021)

Hmmmm .......... So much UI focus. have Raga, but not a clue re. Oracle X content. 
Forever kudos to those many trusted, talented creators _ who provide trials /demos. 💖


----------



## Jeff Tremblett (Nov 16, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Up to 60% off bf til dec 5th.
> 
> What's the difference between Oracle and Oracle X?


Orakle X has an extra 20 samples (51, up from Orakle's 31) and more presets, as well as a new perform animation


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 16, 2021)

GusGranite said:


> It’s difficult to get a pre-purchase read on these sounds as there’s so little out there about them.


If you haven't already, try the freebie. It will tell you more about the capability of the engine and the sounds than anything. As I recall, it contains sounds from all the libraries except the most recent. It's also my favorite because it's the only one that lets you mix sources between libraries, and it gives you a good idea of how you'll be able to use the sounds in the other libraries. The walkthroughs of the other libraries, though they might seem somewhat vague and impressionistic, give a good sense of the kinds of sounds that are available in each, but I think one reason you don't see a lot of other examples is that so much of the sound of these instruments comes from how you set up the patches (it's really easy to make your own patches as well as modify presets) and the movement you get from modulating the three axes as you play. So they are hard to demo in the usual fashion.


----------



## Jeff Tremblett (Nov 16, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> If you haven't already, try the freebie. It will tell you more about the capability of the engine and the sounds than anything. As I recall, it contains sounds from all the libraries except the most recent. It's also my favorite because it's the only one that lets you mix sources between libraries, and it gives you a good idea of how you'll be able to use the sounds in the other libraries. The walkthroughs of the other libraries, though they might seem somewhat vague and impressionistic, give a good sense of the kinds of sounds that are available in each, but I think one reason you don't see a lot of other examples is that so much of the sound of these instruments comes from how you set up the patches (it's really easy to make your own patches as well as modify presets) and the movement you get from modulating the three axes as you play. So they are hard to demo in the usual fashion.


This is a really great way to sum it up!


----------



## noahsherrin (Nov 19, 2021)

New Sound Sculpture Instrument coming next week!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 19, 2021)

noahsherrin said:


> New Sound Sculpture Instrument coming next week!



Sick


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 19, 2021)

noahsherrin said:


> New Sound Sculpture Instrument coming next week!



There's no two ways about it, that sounds fantastic. I look forward to seeing what the engine can do with these sounds.


----------



## Jeff Tremblett (Nov 24, 2021)

A little update for those who were looking forward to Pripyat!






Pripyat – Mntra Instruments







www.mntra.io


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2021)

Jeff Tremblett said:


> A little update for those who were looking forward to Pripyat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a lovely job you've made of it! Congratulations on another terrific instrument! And congratulations to me on now having a license for it, and getting to play it right now!


----------



## davidson (Nov 24, 2021)

Jeff Tremblett said:


> A little update for those who were looking forward to Pripyat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bought, thanks for the fantastic intro price!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 24, 2021)

Amazing library for a ridiculous value atm too!

One of my favorite MNTRA instruments so far to be honest!

Proud/humbled to have a demo on their site! Check out the track Osvobogdenie on the Pripyat product page by yours truly!


----------



## AMBi (Nov 24, 2021)

Does anyone have any thoughts on Atma?

I like its concept the most of the bunch, but for whatever reason there doesn't seem to be any walkthroughs, preset playthroughs, and has the least coverage of any of the other instruments so it's hard to know much about it.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 24, 2021)

Jeff Tremblett said:


> A little update for those who were looking forward to Pripyat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it weird that I didn't get an email about this, or are they due to be sent out later?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on Atma?
> 
> I like its concept the most of the bunch, but for whatever reason there doesn't seem to be any walkthroughs, preset playthroughs, and has the least coverage of any of the other instruments so it's hard to know much about it.


Let me know the sort of thing you would like to hear from it and I'll post a demo here tomorrow evening, if you like.

Think meditation, atmospheric, musical. Good for scoring or for songs as well as mood music.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Is it weird that I didn't get an email about this, or are they due to be sent out later?


I always get the notification email after the launch, and after I bought it.


----------



## AMBi (Nov 24, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Let me know the sort of thing you would like to hear from it and I'll post a demo here tomorrow evening, if you like.
> 
> Think meditation, atmospheric, musical. Good for scoring or for songs as well as mood music.


Appreciate it! 
I'm starting to get feel for them with the demos on the site and noticed some patches in the free Rasa that may have been derived from it so I'll most likely pick it up since $30 is so tempting haha


----------



## noahsherrin (Nov 25, 2021)

@AMBi Heres a demo of some of the presets in Atma! It's one of my personal (biased) favourites right now.


----------



## AMBi (Nov 25, 2021)

noahsherrin said:


> @AMBi Heres a demo of some of the presets in Atma! It's one of my personal (biased) favourites right now.



Thank you this is super helpful!
Suprised I missed this!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 25, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Thank you this is super helpful!
> Suprised I missed this!


Now you won't get to hear what I would have put together; adapting the library to death metal using ridiculous amounts of distortion and occasional death screams from Ultra Sonic Deathwhistle...


----------



## Jeff Tremblett (Nov 30, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Now you won't get to hear what I would have put together; adapting the library to death metal using ridiculous amounts of distortion and occasional death screams from Ultra Sonic Deathwhistle...


I'd say that's EXACTLY what we want to hear!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 30, 2021)

Jeff Tremblett said:


> I'd say that's EXACTLY what we want to hear!


I feel a burden of responsibility now!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 2, 2021)

Delivered. Only Atma and Ultrasonic Death Whistle. And distortion.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 2, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Delivered. Only Atma and Ultrasonic Death Whistle. And distortion.



What a beautiful LOVE Song! 🎶❤️🎶


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 2, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> What a beautiful LOVE Song! 🎶❤️🎶


I knew you'd understand it!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 2, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I knew you'd understand it!



It really displays your warm sensitive nature BRAVO! 🤘


----------



## noahsherrin (Dec 2, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Delivered. Only Atma and Ultrasonic Death Whistle. And distortion.


This is maybe my favourite thing anyone has done with our instruments


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 2, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Delivered. Only Atma and Ultrasonic Death Whistle. And distortion.


Not my tempo😉 jk


----------



## Jeff Tremblett (Dec 9, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Delivered. Only Atma and Ultrasonic Death Whistle. And distortion.


Ok but this is actually great??? Time for a full length album of this


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 9, 2021)

Jeff Tremblett said:


> Ok but this is actually great??? Time for a full length album of this


It was certainly fun!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 15, 2021)

Today's 'Free' Frcture e-mail. Have couple MNDALA libs. Trying to download this free Frcture and find myself going in circles based on MNDALA screens. May try different Browser. Anyone have this yet and smooth download process ?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Today's 'Free' Frcture e-mail. Have couple MNDALA libs. Trying to download this free Frcture and find myself going in circles based on MNDALA screens. May try different Browser. Anyone have this yet and smooth download process ?


What problem are you having? I clicked the link to the Mntra.io page which had a link to a picture showing how to install the library in Mndala plus a link for dowloading the library itself. All of that went smoothly. I'm just unzipping the library at the moment.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Today's 'Free' Frcture e-mail. Have couple MNDALA libs. Trying to download this free Frcture and find myself going in circles based on MNDALA screens. May try different Browser. Anyone have this yet and smooth download process ?


Yes, I got it installed and working without trouble. It did take longer than I'd usually expect to unpack the zip; but I it had a copy of MNDALA in the zip file as well for those who don't use it yet.

For those interested - the art is nice, but more abstract than usual. The sounds are as good as usual, but I'm guessing that Vampr had some influence as they feel a little different. Lots of electric pianos and synthy sounds. Good for atmospheres and underscoring, with a lot of very playable patches for chords and melodies.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 15, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Today's 'Free' Frcture e-mail. Have couple MNDALA libs. Trying to download this free Frcture and find myself going in circles based on MNDALA screens. May try different Browser. Anyone have this yet and smooth download process ?


I was searching to for a while . You have to agree to the wetransfer windows on the left, then at least a dowonload option to click and download link finally should appear.


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 15, 2021)

Woah!!  I was hoping diferent sounds to try Mndala engine with no so ancient tones, and are amazing things with pianos, arp pianos , pretty stranges transictions with the "flavour" of Mntra people, surprise low ends, subtly distorted and unpredictable arps, mysterious...

Prypyat was good but this one open a whole world to experiment with another "conventional" sounds and morph, mangle them...new ways, new ideas, especially with the arpegg. wich i think it was a little forgotten in other packs before.

I didn´t have any problem downloading and instaling, but is not the firt time that i tried to go through the email links and the login keeps on an infinite circle...XD, i enter since one favourite link to the main page and no problem; it happened with Mndala mails another times, i don´t know why..

Very happy, is not the typical free, i would pay for Frcture, not more than 10-15 € but it rathers a lot, for me btw.

Salute!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 15, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> What problem are you having? I'm just unzipping the library at the moment.




Unzipping Mntra files ,how quaint.
All of the years of repression at the nunnery I’d expect you to try ripping everything open in wild abandon initially.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Unzipping Mntra files ,how quaint.
> All of the years of repression at the nunnery I’d expect you to try ripping everything open in wild abandon initially.


I tried. I broke a nail, so used the zip after all.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 15, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I tried. I broke a nail, so used the zip after all.




You still have finger nails? Im surprised I would have thought they were surgically removed. Especially after that incident……….


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 15, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Yes, I got it installed and working without trouble. It did take longer than I'd usually expect to unpack the zip; but I it had a copy of MNDALA in the zip file as well for those who don't use it yet.
> 
> For those interested - the art is nice, but more abstract than usual. The sounds are as good as usual, but I'm guessing that Vampr had some influence as they feel a little different. Lots of electric pianos and synthy sounds. Good for atmospheres and underscoring, with a lot of very playable patches for chords and melodies.


THX ! No worries, will get it sorted. DAW #2 has many Win11 Pro 'clean re-install' older, paid plugin, content issues. Sets me up as 🤡 lately, not finding 'obvious' stuff ......


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> You still have finger nails? Im surprised I would have thought they were surgically removed. Especially after that incident……….


They grew back!


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Dec 15, 2021)

Glad you have all been Enjoying Frcture! As some of you have noted it's a bit of a different vibe for us, were pretty pleased at how musical it is (don't worry our return to form with ultrasonic darkness is coming ) @Sirocco @sostenuto What's the download issue you are having? Let us know if we can help with anything


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Dec 15, 2021)

For newcomers to the party...

Free download of our new collaborative instrument with Vampr: HERE


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 15, 2021)

MNTRA Instruments said:


> Glad you have all been Enjoying Frcture! As some of you have noted it's a bit of a different vibe for us, were pretty pleased at how musical it is (don't worry our return to form with ultrasonic darkness is coming ) @Sirocco @sostenuto What's the download issue you are having? Let us know if we can help with anything


W11 Pro /Reaper v6.42 _ had Rasa, Kymera, running earlier. Other Win 11 issues. Reaper running fine now. No Sample Folder found for MNDALA now. Previous download Links expired for Kymera and Rasa.
Frcture doesn't appear in MNDALA.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> W11 Pro /Reaper v6.42 _ had Rasa, Kymera, running earlier. Other Win 11 issues. Reaper running fine now. No Sample Folder found for MNDALA now. Previous download Links expired for Kymera and Rasa.
> Frcture doesn't appear in MNDALA.


Do you still have the zip file? If so, and I ask with some trepidation, how many times have you unzipped it and found that files disappear? For me, the key is always to make sure I know where the files are, then installation into MNDALA goes smoothely. In MNDALA, click to install. First, you are asked to navigate to instrument file (nr1, I think it is), double click that; then next you are asked to find the the samples folder click it and press Open or Select (or double click). Then it is done. If that didn't work, that's one problem.

If you have files disappearing, you have a ghost. A ghost in the machine.

Get OUT OF THE HOUSE! RUN!!!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 15, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Do you still have the zip file? If so, and I ask with some trepidation, how many times have you unzipped it and found that files disappear? For me, the key is always to make sure I know where the files are, then installation into MNDALA goes smoothely. In MNDALA, click to install. First, you are asked to navigate to instrument file (nr1, I think it is), double click that; then next you are asked to find the the samples folder click it and press Open or Select (or double click). Then it is done. If that didn't work, that's one problem.
> 
> If you have files disappearing, you have a ghost. A ghost in the machine.
> 
> Get OUT OF THE HOUSE! RUN!!!


Running fine on DAW #1. Gotta head out for a bit, but will replicate DAW#1 settings on DAW#2, and all should be fine.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Running fine on DAW #1. Gotta head out for a bit, but will replicate DAW#1 settings on DAW#2, and all should be fine. May do Win 11 Pro 'regedit' deletes before reinstalling.


That's great. But burn the house down. It's the only way to be sure.

Wait, that's not right...


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 15, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> They grew back!


Its a MIRACLE! 👍


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 16, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's great. But burn the house down. It's the only way to be sure.
> 
> Wait, that's not right...


DAW #1 now. Rasa working fine. Frcture download does nothing. Sent MNTRA Support Msg. 
Is Sample Folder location defined, or can be anywhere ? 
Here _ it is in User\AppData\Roaming\MNTRA\MNDALA\Expansions\Rasa|Sample


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 16, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> DAW #1 now. Rasa working fine. Frcture download does nothing. Sent MNTRA Support Msg.
> Is Sample Folder location defined, or can be anywhere ?
> Here _ it is in User\AppData\Roaming\MNTRA\MNDALA\Expansions\Rasa|Sample


You can put them anywhere. You just have to tell Mndala where the folder is. That's what you do when you install. Mine are all on an external drive. And I installed Mndala itself on a different external drive.

If you got it working in one DAW, you must be doing it right. Maybe the DAW has problems with that drive.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 16, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> DAW #1 now. Rasa working fine. Frcture download does nothing. Sent MNTRA Support Msg.
> Is Sample Folder location defined, or can be anywhere ?
> Here _ it is in User\AppData\Roaming\MNTRA\MNDALA\Expansions\Rasa|Sample


You can put them anywhere. You just have to tell Mndala where the folder is. That's what you do when you install. Mine are all on an external drive. And I installed Mndala itself on a different external drive.

If you got it working in one DAW, you must be doing it right. Maybe the DAW has problems with that drive.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 16, 2021)

I think I have all of the MNTRA libraries now. Has anyone set them up using MPE? The material itself plays at 96k and is ripe for stretching and granular. Curious if anyone has tried that.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 16, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> You can put them anywhere. You just have to tell Mndala where the folder is. That's what you do when you install. Mine are all on an external drive. And I installed Mndala itself on a different external drive.
> 
> If you got it working in one DAW, you must be doing it right. Maybe the DAW has problems with that drive.


Hopefully MNTRA.io will get me sorted. Do not recall ever being directed to select/locate Sample folder. Thta why surprise to see it defaulted to User\AppData --------. I would have never put it there. DAW #2 did setup same way _ with no intervention. No big deal to create new Sample Folder and identify in MNTRA _ in Reaper.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 16, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Hopefully MNTRA.io will get me sorted. Do not recall ever being directed to select/locate Sample folder. Thta why surprise to see it defaulted to User\AppData --------. I would have never put it there. DAW #2 did setup same way _ with no intervention. No big deal to create new Sample Folder and identify in MNTRA _ in Reaper.


But the Frcture program file and samples folder should be wherever you put it. Mndala shouldn't care or have any say in the matter. Odd.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 16, 2021)

THX. Making slow progress. Rasa, Kymera now in HDD folder and checking operation. Hopefully Frcture wil then set up normally. No blaming Win11 Pro 'yet' but not ruling out either.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 16, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> THX. Making slow progress. Rasa, Kymera now in HDD folder and checking operation. Hopefully Frcture wil then set up normally. No blaming Win11 Pro 'yet' but not ruling out either.


Quite right. One should always be suspicious of newcomers.


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Dec 16, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> DAW #1 now. Rasa working fine. Frcture download does nothing. Sent MNTRA Support Msg.
> Is Sample Folder location defined, or can be anywhere ?
> Here _ it is in User\AppData\Roaming\MNTRA\MNDALA\Expansions\Rasa|Sample


Hi Sostenuto, did you get the WeTransfer link and download? We just tested the funnel and its working perfectly for multiple people. 

And yes you can have your samples folder location anywhere, even in separate drives for each instruments, you just point it to the right folder when you have the respective instrument loaded and you are good to go


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 16, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Quite right. One should always be suspicious of newcomers.


All is well. Ready to add Orakle X, Arca, maybe Pripyat.


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Dec 16, 2021)

Nice! Glad to hear


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 16, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> All is well. Ready to add Orakle X, Arca, maybe Pripyat.


You are now a full member of the MNTRA Tribe!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 16, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> You are now a full member of the MNTRA Tribe!


🪖 🪶


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 16, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> All is well. Ready to add Orakle X, Arca, maybe Pripyat.


They are all great!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 16, 2021)

givemenoughrope said:


> I think I have all of the MNTRA libraries now. Has anyone set them up using MPE? The material itself plays at 96k and is ripe for stretching and granular. Curious if anyone has tried that.


I don't have an MPE controller, but that sounds really promising. Granular is a great idea too. I've only tried a little, but I have a recently got a granular plugin I like more (Delta Sound Labs' Stream). I've tried spectral too, but the textured samples lend themselves well to granular, as you say. 

I'd be interested to hear what you come up with.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jan 31, 2022)

Just got an email that Atma has been updated with 30 extra presets! 🤙🏼


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 31, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Just got an email that Atma has been updated with 30 extra presets! 🤙🏼


Me, too. It sounds a bit complicated to install, so be careful if you have presets you don’t want overwritten!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jan 31, 2022)

I never made any presets with Atma. I had trouble installing it via their instructions so I just deleted it and reinstalled it and that worked haha!


----------



## pranic (Jan 31, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Just got an email that Atma has been updated with 30 extra presets! 🤙🏼


I was excited about the update, and then realized that Atma is the only MNTRA instrument I didn't purchase. I have, however, really enjoyed combining Frcture and Pripyat lately


----------



## Markrs (Feb 1, 2022)

MNTRA ATMA for $10 at Plugin Boutique









Atma


Atma, Atma plugin, buy Atma, download Atma trial, MNTRA Instruments Atma




www.pluginboutique.com


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 1, 2022)

pranic said:


> I was excited about the update, and then realized that Atma is the only MNTRA instrument I didn't purchase. I have, however, really enjoyed combining Frcture and Pripyat lately


At $10, with expanded presets? Now is your moment! Carpe Atma!


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> At $10, with expanded presets? Now is your moment! Carpe Atma!




That’s a great deal but only 5 months after buying Atma for $48? 
This will definitely make me a bit more circumspect in rushing to purchase Mntra releases. 
Mntra makes really interesting unique products but if they discount this aggressively within a few months I’m inclined to wait for sales………….


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 1, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> That’s a great deal but only 5 months after buying Atma for $48?
> This will definitely make me a bit more circumspect in rushing to purchase Mntra releases.
> Mntra makes really interesting unique products but if they discount this aggressively within a few months I’m inclined to wait for sales………….


Yes, that’s a good plan. I think they have been having a series of sales promotions in order to expand their user base. But it does risk irking early adopters and devaluing the brand. With products this good, though, I think in time they can find a more balanced and sustainable approach.

I hope, anyway.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 1, 2022)

As I dont want to open another thread:

- the 10 bucks Atma gets you free Analog lab intro as freebee

- this gives you Analog lab V for 39 bucks upgrade prize (login toyour account and you see the upgrade option)


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 1, 2022)

@KarlHeinz 
Wow! That’s a real deal for anyone that doesn’t already have these.


----------



## pranic (Feb 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> At $10, with expanded presets? Now is your moment! Carpe Atma!


Thanks for the heads-up. $10 is a no-brainer purchase (especially with some leftover virtual cash on pluginboutique)
Plus, I love supporting folks back in my homeland (Canadian born and raised, before I settled south of the border) _and getting a great deal, too._


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Feb 1, 2022)

Hope you all enjoy the new presets!

@kgdrum Don't worry we haven't forgotten about all our early adopters, we have something really special coming for all of you soon  We just wanted to do something for our friends at Plugin Boutique to celebrate their 10 year anniversary 🎉

Happy Lunar New Year everyone! 🐅


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 1, 2022)

pranic said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. $10 is a no-brainer purchase.
> Plus, I love supporting folks back in my homeland (Canadian born and raised, before I settled south of the border)


It's all thanks to @Markrs, who travels this forum dispensing news of bargains wherever he passes through!


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Feb 1, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> I never made any presets with Atma. I had trouble installing it via their instructions so I just deleted it and reinstalled it and that worked haha!


We'll be putting up a .zip file of just the added presets on our forum (https://www.mntra.io/community) tomorrow for those of you that don't want to go through the trouble of updating


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Feb 1, 2022)

MNTRA Instruments said:


> We'll be putting up a .zip file of just the added presets on our forum (https://www.mntra.io/community) tomorrow for those of you that don't want to go through the trouble of updating


It's all good, I'm a bit simple in the head but I'm glad I can still function in society after my days with LSD 

That'll be good to know which ones are new because I can't quite remember which ones I already had. Atma was my first purchase from you guys so I haven't used it in a while. I always tend to get obsessed and go to the latest one I've got which was Pripyat, Frcture and Oracle X haha!


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Feb 2, 2022)

As promised, here is a link to our forum post with the added Atma presets for download 

https://www.mntra.io/community/preset-sharing/atma-v1-0-1-presets


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 3, 2022)

MNTRA Instruments said:


> We'll be putting up a .zip file of just the added presets on our forum (https://www.mntra.io/community) tomorrow for those of you that don't want to go through the trouble of updating


Thank you!


----------



## GusGranite (Feb 10, 2022)

I have finally got around to installing my Mntra instruments and it says all the download files have expired. Eek. I hope we can refresh them if we have never downloaded the file...

[Edit: Please disregard. I have to install yet another plugin installer (yuck) but thankfully I can still access my downloads  ]


----------



## Markrs (Mar 2, 2022)

If you got Orakle (I got it got the bargain price of $5) you can not upgrade to Orakle X for $29.





__





VST Plugins, Synth Presets, Effects, Virtual Instruments, Music


VST Plugins, Synth Presets, Effects, Virtual Instruments, Music Plugins from Pluginboutique




www.pluginboutique.com


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 2, 2022)

Markrs said:


> If you got Orakle (I got it got the bargain price of $5) you can not upgrade to Orakle X for $29.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By which he means you can NOW upgrade for $26.57 (or £19.96 or €24.01, including tax).


----------



## Markrs (Mar 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> By which he means you can NOW upgrade for $26.57 (or £19.96 or €24.01, including tax).


It is weird that it is cheaper in £ and € which includes tax, than in dollars, where it is listed as $29


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 2, 2022)

Markrs said:


> It is weird that it is cheaper in £ and € which includes tax, than in dollars, where it is listed as $29


When I checked dollars, it showed as $26.57. Are you perhaps getting taxed on top of that? The other two prices were clearly shown as including tax. But, yes, I thought that was weird too.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> When I checked dollars, it showed as $26.57. Are you perhaps getting taxed on top of that? The other two prices were clearly shown as including tax. But, yes, I thought that was weird too.


Oddly if you go via a US VPN it is $29 without tax but via UK or Europe and switch the currency to $ it is $26.57

Good win for us in the UK or EU (often report the prices in $ as most on here pay in $)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 2, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Oddly if you go via a US VPN it is $29 without tax but via UK or Europe and switch the currency to $ it is $26.57
> 
> Good win for us in the UK or EU (often report the prices in $ as most on here pay in $)


Yes, I go for US dollars if I know that price, and whatever currency you use, there is a good chance that you are used to seeing prices in dollars and to doing a rough conversion.

That is very strange, though. There may be a good reason for it, but I have no idea what it is.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> By which he means you can NOW upgrade for $26.57 (or £19.96 or €24.01, including tax).


Well _ $29. (@ Plugin Boutique) but nice saving from much earlier $40. option (when requested individually.) ❣️ Will check site for $26.57 ?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 2, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Well _ $29. (@ Plugin Boutique) but nice saving from much earlier $40. option (when requested individually.) ❣️ Will check site for $26.57 ?


Have a look, that's what showed up to me, with a UK internet... signature? Computers are hard.


----------



## noahsherrin (May 27, 2022)

Hello folks! Just wanted to pop in to say that we're running a pretty huge sale on Arca until the end of the month in case you missed it  

*Arca*


----------



## sostenuto (May 27, 2022)

Luv 'em all _ got 'em all ! Looking forward to next release(s). ⏲️


----------



## PeterN (May 27, 2022)

Its quite interesting. The idea is special too. Wish there were more demos and videos. Couldn't you guys have thrown this to the YouTube reviewers? Anyway. The 3rd demo _Las Memorias Del Los Duendes, _shows the strings better, more interested in the strings than the synths. 29 is not a problem.


----------



## noahsherrin (May 27, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Its quite interesting. The idea is special too. Wish there were more demos and videos. Couldn't you guys have thrown this to the YouTube reviewers? Anyway. The 3rd demo _Las Memorias Del Los Duendes, _shows the strings better, more interested in the strings than the synths. 29 is not a problem.


We're a small team (5 at the moment) so we're often so swamped in development we don't get to make as much demo material as we would like. 

That being said if you have any YouTube reviewers you like send them our way!
Better yet, if any YouTubers want to get in contact with us, we'll hook you up with some free copies


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 27, 2022)

noahsherrin said:


> We're a small team (5 at the moment) so we're often so swamped in development we don't get to make as much demo material as we would like.
> 
> That being said if you have any YouTube reviewers you like send them our way!
> Better yet, if any YouTubers want to get in contact with us, we'll hook you up with some free copies


Has @Simeon demoed any of your instruments yet? I'm confident he'd love them, with the variety of sounds, the quality of sounds, and the great way of shaping them by hand.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 27, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Its quite interesting. The idea is special too. Wish there were more demos and videos. Couldn't you guys have thrown this to the YouTube reviewers? Anyway. The 3rd demo _Las Memorias Del Los Duendes, _shows the strings better, more interested in the strings than the synths. 29 is not a problem.


Hi, I have Arca and I'd be happy to put together a rough audio demo to share with you here. Do you just want a demonstration of the less synthetic patches? It's definitely more of a hybrid product overall, but the string samples used are excellent.


----------



## h.s.j.e (May 27, 2022)

I have a question, actually: I might have some cash to spill at the end of the month, and I see that Orakle X (at audioplugin.deals) and Arca are both on sale at $29. I've got Orakle, and I like it, and I'm a little torn as to whether Orakle X or Arca would be the better addition to the arsenal. I know it's a tricky comparision, but I'm interested in any opinions folks might have.


----------



## noahsherrin (May 27, 2022)

h.s.j.e said:


> I have a question, actually: I might have some cash to spill at the end of the month, and I see that Orakle X (at audioplugin.deals) and Arca are both on sale at $29. I've got Orakle, and I like it, and I'm a little torn as to whether Orakle X or Arca would be the better addition to the arsenal. I know it's a tricky comparision, but I'm interested in any opinions folks might have.


As Orakle X contains all of Orakle I'd say go with Arca! Its my personal favourite of our releases too


----------



## PeterN (May 27, 2022)

noahsherrin said:


> We're a small team (5 at the moment) so we're often so swamped in development we don't get to make as much demo material as we would like.
> 
> That being said if you have any YouTube reviewers you like send them our way!
> Better yet, if any YouTubers want to get in contact with us, we'll hook you up with some free copies


@ChrisSiuMusic @wahey73 

Still got free space on hard drive?


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 27, 2022)

h.s.j.e said:


> I have a question, actually: I might have some cash to spill at the end of the month, and I see that Orakle X (at audioplugin.deals) and Arca are both on sale at $29. I've got Orakle, and I like it, and I'm a little torn as to whether Orakle X or Arca would be the better addition to the arsenal. I know it's a tricky comparision, but I'm interested in any opinions folks might have.


I agree for the most people it makes much more sense to add Arca, since you have Orakle already; but for me, I love Orakle so much that more of that would be my own preferred next step. Which is not to take anything away from Arca, which is also a wonderful library.


----------



## PeterN (May 27, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Hi, I have Arca and I'd be happy to put together a rough audio demo to share with you here. Do you just want a demonstration of the less synthetic patches? It's definitely more of a hybrid product overall, but the string samples used are excellent.


yea, why not, but there's no pressure and Im a bit awkward to bother someones schedule. but if its not inconvenient, you could, of course,, show the sound of them. nu hurry. thanks btw.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 27, 2022)

PeterN said:


> yea, why not, but there's no pressure and Im a bit awkward to bother someones schedule. but if its not inconvenient, you could, of course,, show the sound of them. nu hurry. thanks btw.


I think I'll have some time tomorrow. There's no pressure if there are no high expectations! I'll just play through some patches, probably. Dull but informational.


----------



## h.s.j.e (May 27, 2022)

noahsherrin said:


> As Orakle X contains all of Orakle I'd say go with Arca! Its my personal favourite of our releases too


Good point!


Bee_Abney said:


> I agree for the most people it makes much more sense to add Arca, since you have Orakle already; but for me, I love Orakle so much that more of that would be my own preferred next step. Which is not to take anything away from Arca, which is also a wonderful library.


Good point, too! At least I've got a day or two to puzzle on it.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 27, 2022)

h.s.j.e said:


> Good point!
> 
> Good point, too! At least I've got a day or two to puzzle on it.


Decisions have never been my forte!


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 27, 2022)

I can't remember everything I used in this, but I believe that there is a lot of Arca:


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 28, 2022)

This is all of the fifteen patches in the 'Fundamental' section of Arca. There are two other sections of presets: 'Hybrid' and 'FX'.
Each patch is performed simply; but with some variation of the key three parameters (like macros) for each patch.


----------



## Futchibon (May 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Decisions have never been my forte!


Playing loud has always been my forte!


----------



## PeterN (May 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> This is all of the fifteen patches in the 'Fundamental' section of Arca. There are two other sections of presets: 'Hybrid' and 'FX'.
> Each patch is performed simply; but with some variation of the key three parameters (like macros) for each patch.



Quite okay. I guess these can be useful. If there was a pitch button on the interface, Id immediately press the "checkout" button. I already put this in the cart yesterday and there's the PayPal option. So its quite near buy. Maybe will buy. Still in the cart. Maybe its the British Drama tools of 2023 onward. Times are changing as we know. 

Thanks a lot for intro.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 28, 2022)

PeterN said:


> @ChrisSiuMusic @wahey73
> 
> Still got free space on hard drive?


Aha not quite in my wheelhouse atm, but thanks so much!


----------



## d.healey (May 28, 2022)

PeterN said:


> If there was a pitch button on the interface















MNDALA Manual — Landing page







mndala.com


----------



## wahey73 (May 28, 2022)

PeterN said:


> @ChrisSiuMusic @wahey73
> 
> Still got free space on hard drive?


hahaha, yes, there should still be a little space and yes, this sounds amazing, really up my alley. Well done @noahsherrin! Problem is I won't have time until the end of June and believe me, June will be a very interesting month...prepare your wallets 😉


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 28, 2022)

wahey73 said:


> hahaha, yes, there should still be a little space and yes, this sounds amazing, really up my alley. Well done @noahsherrin! Problem is I won't have time until the end of June and believe me, June will be a very interesting month...prepare your wallets 😉


Have mercy!


----------



## h.s.j.e (May 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> This is all of the fifteen patches in the 'Fundamental' section of Arca. There are two other sections of presets: 'Hybrid' and 'FX'.
> Each patch is performed simply; but with some variation of the key three parameters (like macros) for each patch.



This is perfect. Exactly what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 28, 2022)

h.s.j.e said:


> This is perfect. Exactly what I was hoping to hear.


They do sound rather good!


----------



## Futchibon (May 28, 2022)

Picked up Orakle X to go with Arca, both really great!


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 28, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Picked up Orakle X to go with Arca, both really great!


My approval is as fulsome as it is irrelevant!


----------



## noahsherrin (May 30, 2022)

Thanks for the love everyone! Can't tease anything just yet but we have some VERY exciting stuff coming down the pipe


----------



## jneebz (May 30, 2022)

Apologies if I asked this before….but is there crossover between S+A Cycles/Landforms and Orakle X and/or Arca? Too similar in sound?


----------



## noahsherrin (May 30, 2022)

jneebz said:


> Apologies if I asked this before….but is there crossover between S+A Cycles/Landforms and Orakle X and/or Arca? Too similar in sound?


Very different approach and sonic aesthetic! But we're big fans of their stuff


----------



## MNTRA Instruments (Nov 24, 2022)

Hey everyone, its been a while!

We have some big updates to share with you:
- We just released all of the new V2 versions of our instruments for our MNDALA 2 engine!!!
- We're currently having our biggest sale of the year -> SHOP
- Legacy customers will be receiving an email with their upgrade code in the next two weeks 

A big thank you goes out to our longtime supporters, and welcome to all the new faces 👋


----------

